# Can trailer bunk replacement



## the hammer (Dec 26, 2019)

Should it be a two man job or can one guy do it reasonably easily?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 26, 2019)

The couple of 2x4 bunk set I have done went easy for me.


----------



## Riverdog (Dec 27, 2019)

One man should be able to do it.
An extra 2X4 and one or two bottle jacks, maybe a couple of cinder blocks.
Lift just enough to slide old bunk out.
Do one side at a time.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 27, 2019)

To get boat weight off trailer:

Lower trailer tongue to ground.
Put concrete blocks under transom corners, maybe use some carpet/wood blocking to prevent damage.
Raise tongue as high as practical.
Block up keel near bow - you might need a spreader bar if tongue is in the way.
Level trailer out, boat weight is now off trailer.

Be careful crawling underneath.

Redundant support of the boat weight will save your life there.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 28, 2019)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> To get boat weight off trailer:
> 
> Lower trailer tongue to ground.
> Put concrete blocks under transom corners, maybe use some carpet/wood blocking to prevent damage.
> ...



X2. This method is easy and effective. Instead of cinder blocks I built a simple cradle out of scrap 2x's to support the transom. I use a short length of scrap 4x4 crossways under the bow stem supported by jack stands. Because the bottom of the hull is right there, this method also allows you to adjust the bunks so that they are a perfect fit to the hull.


----------



## the hammer (Dec 30, 2019)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> To get boat weight off trailer:
> 
> Lower trailer tongue to ground.
> Put concrete blocks under transom corners, maybe use some carpet/wood blocking to prevent damage.
> ...



Thanks for your Step By Step.
My primary reason for asking about off-water change was not knowing if my permit was transferable from my current boat to a new craft. I contacted the warden and they said it was transferable. I’ll probably go this weekend and change the bunks out down at the lake. I got under the boat a few days ago to see how everything looked and made my plans accordingly.
I can’t guarantee photo documentation but I’ll try to get some pix.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Dec 30, 2019)

I've done it both ways to a my last 2 boats/trailers. My 16' Lowe I swapped the rollers for bunks at the boat ramp with the boat in the water. On my sprint boat, I used a spare 2x4 as a temporary bunk and lifted one side of the boat off one old bunk with the 2x4 and floor jack (with jackstands as a backup) and pulled the old bunk out. I put the new bunk in place and drilled the holes for the mounting bracket on one end and bolted it on, then the other end to make sure it was lined up. Then I dropped the jack down with the 2x4 and went and did the other side. That way, most of the boat weight is still on one bunk and the trailer.


----------



## the hammer (Jan 24, 2020)

JL8Jeff said:


> I've done it both ways to a my last 2 boats/trailers. My 16' Lowe I swapped the rollers for bunks at the boat ramp with the boat in the water. On my sprint boat, I used a spare 2x4 as a temporary bunk and lifted one side of the boat off one old bunk with the 2x4 and floor jack (with jackstands as a backup) and pulled the old bunk out. I put the new bunk in place and drilled the holes for the mounting bracket on one end and bolted it on, then the other end to make sure it was lined up. Then I dropped the jack down with the 2x4 and went and did the other side. That way, most of the boat weight is still on one bunk and the trailer.



The reason I didn’t think I could do it on dry land w/floor jack and jackstands was a concern about ribs snapping while the boat was on lifts.


----------



## the hammer (Jan 24, 2020)

JL8Jeff said:


> I've done it both ways to a my last 2 boats/trailers. My 16' Lowe I swapped the rollers for bunks at the boat ramp with the boat in the water. On my sprint boat, I used a spare 2x4 as a temporary bunk and lifted one side of the boat off one old bunk with the 2x4 and floor jack (with jackstands as a backup) and pulled the old bunk out. I put the new bunk in place and drilled the holes for the mounting bracket on one end and bolted it on, then the other end to make sure it was lined up. Then I dropped the jack down with the 2x4 and went and did the other side. That way, most of the boat weight is still on one bunk and the trailer.



The reason I didn’t think I could do it on dry land w/floor jack and jackstands was a concern about ribs snapping while the boat was on lifts.


----------



## the hammer (Feb 29, 2020)

Bunks replaced in the garage. Floor jack and a few 4xs to set the hull on. Probably would have been easier with the boat off the trailer but it’s been windy as all get out and high water levels.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 8, 2020)

the hammer said:


> Bunks replaced in the garage. Floor jack and a few 4xs to set the hull on. Probably would have been easier with the boat off the trailer but it’s been windy as all get out and high water levels.



Bunks finally completed with addition of screws to plastic covers over 2 x 4s.


----------

